# What Projects Are You Considering This Winter?



## CalgaryPT (Sep 28, 2020)

Just wondering what great projects everyone else is contemplating for over the winter. Before the snow arrives I always try to pick a project or two that will keep me out of trouble in the cold months. Last year it was an RC Lawnmower, this year I think I will do a couple—but one I am starting already is a headache rack for my truck. I always wanted to make one, but with a tonneau cover it proved a challenge. Thankfully a company in Ontario makes an adapter kit that allow their racks to attach to beds with tonneau covers. I have no interest in their commercial racks, as I want to make my own.  But the adaptor kit solves the attachment issue for me so I can build around that (it's basically a bracket with an oddly twisted bolt that snakes through the stake hole pockets. So I'll buy the kit and make a custom rack instead. A big part of the build for me is integrated LED flash beacons or light bar that will be useful to me when I haul my snowblowers to properties in the winter. On multiple occasions I've been almost rear-ended while parked in a snowstorm, and it's getting old fast.

Anyone else got a big project planned for the winter as we hibernate from snow and COVID?


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 28, 2020)

Big project? Not really but I have  some small ones...
I need to make a pair of trellis (trelli?) for our garden. I've never done anything like this before but it's a line of work I want to pursue. 
Also need to fabricate some exterior stair handrail out of Schedule 40 pipe. One set of new hand rail, the other to extend existing handrails that were altered for a renovation.

I also want to make a knurling tool. I have all the bits for this but I was renovating my shop...
And I want to start the resto on my Honda NT650.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 28, 2020)

Excellent projects David. Love to see the knurling tool when done as I could never pull that off 

But a trellis was a winter project 15 years ago...so good for you. It's lots of fun


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 28, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Excellent projects David. Love to see the knurling tool when done as I could never pull that off
> 
> But a trellis was a winter project 15 years ago...so good for you. It's lots of fun
> 
> View attachment 11147


That's a great trellis Pete!
What did you use for material? 3/4" frame? 1/2" interior verticals and horizontals with round stock for the curved parts?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 28, 2020)

Super simple...all 1/16" square wall tubing. 

1" for frame, the interior is a mix of 3/4" and 1/2" square.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 28, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Excellent projects David. Love to see the knurling tool when done as I could never pull that off
> 
> But a trellis was a winter project 15 years ago...so good for you. It's lots of fun
> 
> View attachment 11147


 Is that a bust of Donald Trump bottom left side of shed?  LOL


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 28, 2020)

Dusty said:


> Is that a bust of Donald Trump bottom left side of shed?  LOL


LOL. Good eye.

But no it isn't. (If it were I'd be sticking my head in my 20 ton hydraulic brake right now. Not my favourite person.)

It's the bottom of a birdbath fashioned to look like an Easter Island Moai. The top got broken years ago.

Now that you pointed it out you just created another winter project for me. I had always intended to make a replacement birdbath top—or maybe a sundial to replace it. I have some copper left over that might look nice....


----------



## Dusty (Sep 28, 2020)

Nice trellis, what you've got nothing that resembles puffed up blonde hair.  LOL


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 28, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> LOL. Good eye.
> 
> But no it isn't. (If it were I'd be sticking my head in my 20 ton hydraulic brake right now. Not my favourite person.)
> 
> ...



I think that fellow on the right has a serious limp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Cramer (Sep 28, 2020)

most of the projects that I do in the winter are either pieces of jewelry or wood carvings. Unless I put together a better ventilation system I cant do much metal work, because use of my welder, plasma cutter, and propane forge all create a lot of fumes.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Sep 28, 2020)

These are some designs I have in mind.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 28, 2020)

How do you work on such small stuff Chris?  I could never do that.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 29, 2020)

‘54 Ford NAA overhaul (in progress)
3phase vfd conversion for cnc mill
Shaper vise retrofit 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Sep 29, 2020)

Dusty said:


> Is that a bust of Donald Trump bottom left side of shed?  LOL


Well it' s a cinch that bust has more brains and ability to lead a country than Donald Trump...  but thats beside the point....great trellis and a great project.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Sep 29, 2020)

Whole winter? That is like 20 projects worth. 

Project A - I am making for my parents 7 holders (2 x 2 for the sides, 3 for the bottom) for a large glass panel that goes in front of a balcony. They are made of 2"x2" tube that had one of its sides cut out using gang milling on a horizontal mill (have video of that).

Project B: adapter for welder to use tiny spool of wire on a wire feeder made for huge ones. Side project get MIG working.

Project C: I have an old Canadian anvil - need to weld that sucker up so it has no holes. Canadian casting 50 - 80 years ago is worse then 1980s Chinese.

Project D: I have an old Canadian vise - copy of Record #4 that needs little love and care.

Project E: Maybe make a little forge out of old propane tank. 

I am sure there are like 5 more projects I though off but never yet done. And new things will come up. Also have machines I have never used too much yet.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 29, 2020)

Well.....seeing as I bought a project truck....
But I’m torn if I want to slam that together and get it on the road ASAP or build it over the winter. It needs a headache rack, saddle boxes, possibly work lights, beacons, bunk heater, probably the CB coax replaced, FM radio and speakers, Teltek gauges for pyro and axle weights, and that’s not even what it needs for safety. 

Stacks gotta get cut down. Probably a new mattress. Maybe a power inverter. Plus a full service, and oil samples taken. It’ll need all the rigging put on too. It’ll need to get all the badging put on too

And that’s only what I can think of now. I’m tired just thinking about this


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Well.....seeing as I bought a project truck....
> But I’m torn if I want to slam that together and get it on the road ASAP or build it over the winter. It needs a headache rack, saddle boxes, possibly work lights, beacons, bunk heater, probably the CB coax replaced, FM radio and speakers, Teltek gauges for pyro and axle weights, and that’s not even what it needs for safety.
> 
> Stacks gotta get cut down. Probably a new mattress. Maybe a power inverter. Plus a full service, and oil samples taken. It’ll need all the rigging put on too. It’ll need to get all the badging put on too
> ...


What I want to know is what you are going to do after lunch?


----------



## francist (Sep 29, 2020)

I really should build a new fence on the one side of my property. The existing one is beyond being on last legs and I’ve been putting it off for too long. The question is, will I actually do it or get sidetracked with something more fun?

On the subject of trellis, I built one a while back too — in 2002 to be exact. I was profoundly impacted by the events of 9/11 the year earlier and could not get the images out of my head so had to translate some of it to steel. A passion vine usually grows well on it but is looking a little scruffy here. 

-frank


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 29, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> What I want to know is what you are going to do after lunch?


What I want to know is when you’re flying out to help


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 29, 2020)

francist said:


> I really should build a new fence on the one side of my property. The existing one is beyond being on last legs and I’ve been putting it off for too long. The question is, will I actually do it or get sidetracked with something more fun?
> 
> On the subject of trellis, I built one a while back too — in 2002 to be exact. I was profoundly impacted by the events of 9/11 the year earlier and could not get the images out of my head so had to translate some of it to steel. A passion vine usually grows well on it but is looking a little scruffy here.
> 
> ...


You know, that’s one thing I keep meaning to read more about 
I get the general gist of the importance of the event, but I would’ve been about 17 years old at the time it happened. 
But, if you have any suggested reading or care to elaborate I’m all ears on why you feel it was important enough to you to make the trellis 
Seriously, please elaborate, sir


----------



## BMW Rider (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, not a winter project, but working on an aluminum luggage plate for my motorcycle. Also will be working on swapping out the plastic fuel cell in my Mustang for an aluminum one with a welded steel mounting cage.

Most of my major winter projects are woodworking ones. I hope to get started building a Morris chair and matching footstool. And then there's the honey-do list to pick away at.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> What I want to know is when you’re flying out to help



I’d be a reasonable lackey to be sure. 
Well actually I can turn a wrench not too badly. 
Everything is metric on your new truck right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francist (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> But, if you have any suggested reading or care to elaborate I’m all ears on why you feel it was important enough to you to make the trellis



You know, to be completely honest I’m not sure. 

I’m 57 now, so in 2001 I was 38 years old and at work when it occurred. Or when we got the first news, put it that way. The first building had been hit by a plane, etc etc, we all know the story. Then a short time later, the second building fell. By this time we had erected a portable television on our upper floor for any American patrons who may have been visiting that day (my work is in a museum/heritage attraction). And a short time after that, during lunch to be precise, the word that an estimated 400 firefighters had died in their efforts to save people. Four, hundred, firefighters. 

I was stunned, literally stunned, that so many good could have fallen so quickly during a response that was not war. And the world went silent. 

Victoria is not a big city, maybe 400,000 people I don’t actually know anymore, but it was still. There was no movement in the skies, no sound of an airplane, anywhere. My nephew was in his helicopter at the time flying hydro lines or something up coast and his control operator came over the radio and just simply said “..get out of the sky, now”. It was raining, as I recall. My partner called out to book a routine appointment to have our boilers cleaned and I could hear him on the phone ... yes, yes, yes it is very terrible... before he quietly hung up the receiver. I looked at him, “she was crying”, he said, and walked away.

For the next days, weeks, months even all that filled the news was the images over an over and over again of the fallen piles and twisted steel. The long lines of emergency crews, dump trucks from all across the country responding to the call, and always the pictures of melted fire rigs and broken helmets. The bodies like sacks of wheat hitting the pavement. Who jumps like that?

I suspect for me, and this is probably why felt so driven to acknowledge it, it was the sheer power of the imagery. I am a very visual person and to be inundated with those raw and wrenching photographs was overpowering. It has nothing to do with politics or religions but everything to do with bravery and sacrifice from the innocent. On a day when they, like me, just went to work.

I’m still stirred when I think of it, and it’s a long time already. My parents did not feel anything of the kind even though they were returning from a vacation and got stranded in Newfoundland when the skies closed. My dad just said “nope, won’t affect my life at all what happened..”, and it didn’t. But I couldn’t get out from under it until I built something. Every time I turned around or caught myself doodling it was always the same vertical lines and tilted floors until finally I said ‘enough!’ and started laying it out. And here we are.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2020)

francist said:


> You know, to be completely honest I’m not sure.
> 
> I’m 57 now, so in 2001 I was 38 years old and at work when it occurred. Or when we got the first news, put it that way. The first building had been hit by a plane, etc etc, we all know the story. Then a short time later, the second building fell. By this time we had erected a portable television on our upper floor for any American patrons who may have been visiting that day (my work is in a museum/heritage attraction). And a short time after that, during lunch to be precise, the word that an estimated 400 firefighters had died in their efforts to save people. Four, hundred, firefighters.
> 
> ...



I too remember that day like it was yesterday. I got a job offer that morning and my future boss andI I talked about the offer for 30 seconds and spent the next hour talking about the evolving situation. 

I had just returned on July 1 from three years of work in the US where I enjoyed easy travel. As we know everything changed after 9/11. 

I visited the site both before and after. I bought clothes from the Brooks Brothers store across from the WTC. I recall seeing footage of the storefront after the towers fell and being struck by the familiarity of the scene. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> You know, that’s one thing I keep meaning to read more about
> I get the general gist of the importance of the event, but I would’ve been about 17 years old at the time it happened.
> But, if you have any suggested reading or care to elaborate I’m all ears on why you feel it was important enough to you to make the trellis
> Seriously, please elaborate, sir



I too remember it vividly. I work for a trucking company, about 1500 trucks on the road across North America. Phone lines were saturated, couldn’t make calls, everything kept ringing busy.

But we found that the in-truck computers could still be used to communicate with the drivers and we started to get messages from drivers to relay to their families. Some were in the vicinity and the messages were pretty surreal.

Long day. All drivers accounted for and safe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> You know, that’s one thing I keep meaning to read more about



This pretty much sums it up https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_11_attacks

Proved to the world that North America is NOT untouchable.  We have all been looking over our shoulders ever since. What next, Where?


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 29, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Well.....seeing as I bought a project truck....
> But I’m torn if I want to slam that together and get it on the road ASAP or build it over the winter. It needs a headache rack, saddle boxes, possibly work lights, beacons, bunk heater, probably the CB coax replaced, FM radio and speakers, Teltek gauges for pyro and axle weights, and that’s not even what it needs for safety.
> 
> Stacks gotta get cut down. Probably a new mattress. Maybe a power inverter. Plus a full service, and oil samples taken. It’ll need all the rigging put on too. It’ll need to get all the badging put on too
> ...



What???  No flat screen TV, satellite antenna, microwave and beer fridge?  Your priorities are just wrong, wrong, wrong LOL.


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 30, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I’d be a reasonable lackey to be sure.
> Well actually I can turn a wrench not too badly.
> Everything is metric on your new truck right?
> 
> ...


Nope, motor side is mostly metric. Chassis is gonna be imperial 

Bet you can hold an imperial wrench just as well as a metric one


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 30, 2020)

francist said:


> You know, to be completely honest I’m not sure.
> 
> I’m 57 now, so in 2001 I was 38 years old and at work when it occurred. Or when we got the first news, put it that way. The first building had been hit by a plane, etc etc, we all know the story. Then a short time later, the second building fell. By this time we had erected a portable television on our upper floor for any American patrons who may have been visiting that day (my work is in a museum/heritage attraction). And a short time after that, during lunch to be precise, the word that an estimated 400 firefighters had died in their efforts to save people. Four, hundred, firefighters.
> 
> ...


I have to figure out where I was that day. It’s come up before and I might have days mixed up 

I very clearly remember stopping to eat dinner at work, in the bush, summer was fading. Someone said to turn on the radio in one of the trucks and we listened to the news for a half hour, then it was time to get back to work. 

I remember it so vividly and that’s why I want to say that was the day, but the men I was working with didn’t seem to be impacted by it 

But it would have been very rare to turn a truck radio on to listen to the news, that was unheard of back then. That’s why I want to say I think that was the day, because the pieces fit 

I’ve seen videos and pictures and it’s heartwrenching, all the first responders that gave their everything, I can’t imagine how awful it was


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 30, 2020)

francist said:


> You know, to be completely honest I’m not sure.
> 
> I’m 57 now, so in 2001 I was 38 years old and at work when it occurred. Or when we got the first news, put it that way. The first building had been hit by a plane, etc etc, we all know the story. Then a short time later, the second building fell. By this time we had erected a portable television on our upper floor for any American patrons who may have been visiting that day (my work is in a museum/heritage attraction). And a short time after that, during lunch to be precise, the word that an estimated 400 firefighters had died in their efforts to save people. Four, hundred, firefighters.
> 
> ...


Also, went back a couple times to re-read this post. It’s a very emotional post with a lot of good inflection about how people were influenced directly at the time 

Thank you for that


----------



## Chicken lights (Sep 30, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> Long day. All drivers accounted for and safe


You’re a good man. Drivers need good people like you to check their 10-20 
We’ll take all the help we can get


----------



## trlvn (Sep 30, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> I very clearly remember stopping to eat dinner at work, in the bush, summer was fading. Someone said to turn on the radio in one of the trucks and we listened to the news for a half hour, then it was time to get back to work.



Early that day, my brother had just started a solo canoe camping trip.  When he came out of the bush a week later, he had real trouble finding out what exactly had occurred.  The media was no longer recapping the basic facts--the stories of the aftermath had pushed that aside.  

I think 9/11 affected many of us deeply because it was relatively close to home.  My wife was working in First Canadian Place in downtown Toronto.  After the second plane hit the WTC, it was suddenly crystal clear that this was deliberate; not some horrible accident.  Within minutes of that, her company decided to exit the building.  No one knew how many more highjacked planes were in the air and were they might be headed.

After 9/11, a family moved into our neighbourhood with kids the same age as ours.  We became friends the way you do when kids are going back and forth to birthdays, soccer, hockey and whatnot.  It wasn't until some time later that we found out that the mom of the family had worked at the World Trade Centre.  She would have been high up in one of the towers on 9/11 except for the fact that one of the kids was starting school that day.  

All too close to home.

Craig


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 30, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Super simple...all 1/16" square wall tubing.
> 
> 1" for frame, the interior is a mix of 3/4" and 1/2" square.


Pete, how did you make the bends on square tubular stock? I have a small ring roller that will work on 1/4" round and 3/16" flat but nothing that will deal with 1/2" -->1" stock.


----------



## BMW Rider (Oct 1, 2020)

francist said:


> You know, to be completely honest I’m not sure.
> 
> I’m 57 now, so in 2001 I was 38 years old and at work when it occurred. Or when we got the first news, put it that way. The first building had been hit by a plane, etc etc, we all know the story. Then a short time later, the second building fell. By this time we had erected a portable television on our upper floor for any American patrons who may have been visiting that day (my work is in a museum/heritage attraction). And a short time after that, during lunch to be precise, the word that an estimated 400 firefighters had died in their efforts to save people. Four, hundred, firefighters.
> 
> ...



For me the situation was deeply personal. I was at work just finishing a night shift when it happened. We all sat at the kitchen table in the station, both outgoing and incoming shifts, stunned at the news coverage we were seeing and knowing the efforts and challenges that our brothers in New York were experiencing. At some point we made the decision to pry ourselves away and go home. By the time I'd driven home and turned on the news again, the towers had both fallen. I knew what that meant for the hundreds of firefighters and others who were in them. 

Ten years later when I was in New York, it was unquestionable that I had to visit the site and memorials. It was deeply moving and very emotional. We were there again later when the full memorial and museum was completed and again, emotions were hard to contain.

Your small memorial trellis is an amazing tribute to all the lives lost that day and since as a result of the exposures to the toxins during the cleanup. Thank you.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 1, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Pete, how did you make the bends on square tubular stock? I have a small ring roller that will work on 1/4" round and 3/16" flat but nothing that will deal with 1/2" -->1" stock.


It's just what you might expect David—a BIGGER ring roller 

The grey one (see pics) has knurled rollers and works great on square tubing up to 1.5". I've used it for 1/8" wall just fine. I love this machine; it's lots of fun. It's really intended for flat bar, but the knurling means nothing slips, so the feedback to the operator is perfect. I got the idea for it from American Chopper, where Paul Junior uses one on his custom choppers. I tracked down the company and had one shipped here. It must be 20 years old now.

The black and green one is a devoted tubing roller with special dies for both square and round tubing. When I originally bought it from SWAG OffRoad I bought the power drive kit for it as well (basically a power pipe threader like plumbers use with a specialized hub that replaces the crank). It also has a DRO to make repeatable curves. Interestingly enough I disliked the motorized version so much I went back to manual. What I discovered was that ring rolling is a bit of an art, and the motor takes away the feedback loop from the operator. I ruined lots of material when it was motorized, probably because you can't "feel" the pressure or how much the tube is bending. To this day I still have odd off-cuts that weren't curved right, but I incorporate them into other stuff so as not to waste them. The curved piece in my small sofa table was one of these.

Both these machines have a hand pumped hydraulic jack in them to provide a few tons of pressure to the tubing, so this is a big advantage over smaller models. If you look closely both machines allow you to splay out the bottom two (called rest) rollers. This allows you to do really long pieces or thick pieces of tubing and creep up on the curve by moving the rollers inward as the radius gets smaller. This avoids the dents you get from being overly aggressive with long or thicker walled tubing—a nice feature to have.

A last note on these larger ring rollers: I learned in a hobby environment it's critical to have them on wheeled bases. The reason is that in a residential garage, ring rolling a 12 foot length of tubing isn't possible without hitting the ceiling of your shop. So both these machines get wheeled out onto the driveway when used. This way I have clearance to roll large circles.

I have mini ring roller like you as well (PA I think). Super useful as I'm sure you know. They make an ordinary project look professional and on par with commercial efforts.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 1, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> You know, that’s one thing I keep meaning to read more about
> I get the general gist of the importance of the event, but I would’ve been about 17 years old at the time it happened.
> But, if you have any suggested reading or care to elaborate I’m all ears on why you feel it was important enough to you to make the trellis
> Seriously, please elaborate, sir



I think what @francist did is great. And seeing as I just mentioned American Chopper in another post to @David_R8, I found this pic of something they did to acknowledge 911 as well. They built a NYC Fire Chopper to remember fallen firefighters, and if you look closely (I added an arrow) they attached an actual bolt from one of the fallen I beams from the World Trade Center into the design. Pretty classy I think, regardless of what you thought of the show itself. In Calgary after the big flood I remember woodworkers using fallen trees to make art. I like when people far more talented than me do stuff like that.


----------



## Chicken lights (Oct 1, 2020)

I really didn’t mean to jack this thread, I was just curious 

But it seems nobody minds, so I guess no harm done 

Out of the ashes we will rise 

Thanks all for sharing


----------



## Chris Cramer (Nov 20, 2020)

I recently found some great deals on Amazon for cnc parts. I Also enjoy working with electronics like arduino boards,  so I plan on building a homemade CNC mill with arduino's professional cnc kit, as well as some ball screws, a high powered spindle, linear bearings, and a 24V power supply. 
Lots of people have done this with wood, and a dremel, but since I can weld, and have access to a plasma table, I have decided to take the design to the next level by making it all out of metal.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2020)

Chris Cramer said:


> I recently found some great deals on Amazon for cnc parts. I Also enjoy working with electronics like arduino boards,  so I plan on building a homemade CNC mill with arduino's professional cnc kit, as well as some ball screws, a high powered spindle, linear bearings, and a 24V power supply.
> Lots of people have done this with wood, and a dremel, but since I can weld, and have access to a plasma table, I have decided to take the design to the next level by making it all out of metal.


I've looked at that (and similar kits) for years. I got away from CNC quite a while ago because I got fed up with proprietary software and incompatibility issues plaguing the two systems I had. In the end I spent more time de-bugging than CNC'ing. However, if I were to get back into it, I'd go the same route you are thinking about. Once you invest the time to understand the code, you can fix things yourself and not have to rely on others. So...good for you.

WRT plasma, are you thinking mechanical torch and another axis to adjust torch height?


----------



## Chris Cramer (Nov 20, 2020)

my plasma table came with a z axis, and I decided to purchase a THC along with it. The THC realy helps level the cutting height over uneven surfaces, and reduces the wear on consumables by separating the pierce height from the cutting height.
I'm debating whether I should go for a 3d printer instead of a rigid metal mill, because I'm not all that familiar with the requirements of the spindle, and axis to properly shape metal rather than wood or plastic.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Nov 20, 2020)

Lots of fun research to do.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 20, 2020)

My winter project is to acquire a small lathe for the basement shop. Already moved the mill drill in last year and sold the 14x40 lathe i had. Would like to get a 10x28 or similar for hobby projects. My other lathe is a little to big to fit down the stairs, the 15x48 is around 2000lbs. I have a lot of odd ball stuff i want to make and don't like heading out to the farm shop for 10 minute jobs.


----------



## Janger (Nov 20, 2020)

I want to get going with my hobby sized Cnc lathe that @kevin.decelles father in law helped me modernize to a centroid cnc control.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 20, 2020)

Janger said:


> I want to get going with my hobby sized Cnc lathe that @kevin.decelles father in law helped me modernize to a centroid cnc control.



Pics????


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 20, 2020)

Overhaul ‘54 Ford naa tractor
Rebuild hydraulics on JD430
Compound/cross slide rebuild on VonWyck lathe
Shaper vise fix
Cnc mill x axis pulley replacement
Improve my TIG welding skills
Hoard metal!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaPowell (Dec 2, 2020)

I wont to make an iron fence to support plants in my garden


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm getting started on my newest crane project, a travelling gantry crane for my garage shop.  First need to weld some 4X4X1/4 aluminum I beam together to make the rails.  Pictures in anew thread soon... (as soon as my shop lighting is fixed...


----------



## Janger (Dec 2, 2020)

There's a good idea - I need to see your design.


----------



## Janger (Dec 2, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Pics????



Ok here it is. It's an Australian made machine - Hurcus - maybe 25 years old. Used an old Pentium computer with ISA slots (omg dating myself now). Rebuilt with a centroid cnc board and new servos, power supplies, motor controllers, etc. Tiny little 150mm edit 100mm chuck and it also has an automated tool changer - the tools rotate into position. No tail stock supplied. DC motor with a fancy driver up to 3000+rpm. New PC with ethernet to the Centroid board for control. The screen is a touch screen too.


----------



## gerritv (Dec 3, 2020)

Get this finished and up and running, it is soooo close: Mostly alignment and electrical to be done. Work are is 6x17x17"








 The Renishaw probe had rusted during its 30 year slumber, 3 days of effort and it is working again

Gerrit


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm going to see if I can turn (pun intended) this




into something that looks like this




and goes chug chug chug.


----------



## Canadium (Dec 5, 2020)

I have a very long bucket list of projects to do but currently at the top of the list I want to build a crane that can off load a 3000 lb vertical milling machine. I really want to get a milling machine and just passed up an outstanding deal because I didn't know how I could get it home. I already had one bad experience unloading something a lot lighter and don't want any more disasters. Was inspired by this one made of wood. Was wondering if using heavier 6X6 would make it strong enough?
https://www.popularmechanics.com/ho...antry-crane-to-move-your-heaviest-shop-tools/


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 5, 2020)

Canadium said:


> I want to build a crane



I have seen wooden cranes on youtube, but I can't vouch for how strong they are.  The thing that is concerning for me about your proposal is how you are joining the wood.  O built a wooden cantilever crane on top of my garage using 4X4s and it proved to be weak on loads over 500 lbs.  Knots and checks weaken wood considerably, and you have to really know your medium to make wood work....

Princess Auto sells a 2 ton gantry crane, if that helps, but I would be wary of it at 3000+ pounds.

My home built gantry crane was made from 4 X 4 X .166 steel tubing with 3/8 thick connector plates.   I used 3/4 inch bolts to connect my crane together. with 5/8 bolts in the 'low stress' areas.  The risers are .188 wall. For a look at my crane, it appears early in this thread:
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/threads/the-move-is-on-stairs-and-3-tons.1906/

BTW A Bridgeport #1 mill, the one with the 7X42 table and the 2HP head, weighs in at 2200 lb...  I just moved an exact clone and weighed each component.   My 9X49 'First' mill weighs in at 3800lb without the head, but is closer to a BP #2 with a heavier base.

I've seen several mills for sale in the Hamilton/Stoney Creek area.  Another will come along when you are tooled for it, I'm sure.  Too bad I'm so far away, or I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 5, 2020)

There is a guy down in Georgia that regularly uses a wooden gantry crane to move heavy diesel parts around. I’d say 500-1000 pounds. I’d be a little more worried about the 3000 pound range but anything can be built strong enough. Rough sawn oak from a small mill maybe?


----------



## Canadium (Dec 5, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> I have seen wooden cranes on youtube, but I can't vouch for how strong they are.  The thing that is concerning for me about your proposal is how you are joining the wood.  O built a wooden cantilever crane on top of my garage using 4X4s and it proved to be weak on loads over 500 lbs.  Knots and checks weaken wood considerably, and you have to really know your medium to make wood work....
> 
> Princess Auto sells a 2 ton gantry crane, if that helps, but I would be wary of it at 3000+ pounds.
> 
> ...


I was worrying about the very things you point out ie knots in wood Will have to take a close look at what you made. Was searching for it but couldn't find it before. I've been gradually collecting things to do such a job. Transport chain, load binders, 2 inch ratchet straps, 2 ton engine crane from PA (doesn't reach high enough). Was considering taking a rigging course but skeptical about how helpful it would be. A mentor nearby would sure be great but this forum perhaps is the next best thing. Very much appreciate the feedback.
https://osg.ca/variants/hoist-and-rigging-safety-training-online/


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 5, 2020)

I was going to say that with the price of wood these days steel maybe cheaper,, but then I started looking at the price of steel. I don't know about out your way but the steel scrap yards around here don't do resale anymore so I do salvage yard shopping to help keep costs down. You might even find an old crane that is usable or at least fixable at a salvage yard.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 5, 2020)

My gantry cost just under 1000 dollars in materials and laser cutting;  the Princess Auto 2 ton was 1200 dollars at the time, so I felt that it was worth it.  It adjusts from 6' 2" to 11' 4", and has a yield strength of just under 20 tons, hence the 5 ton rating.  It was modeled by my cousin the has a finite element analysis program - he builds cranes for a living...

In today's money it might be a lot more, but for what you're using it for, basing it on 3X3 tubing would work fine if you can get the heavy wall stuff (.166 or .188)


----------



## RobinHood (Dec 5, 2020)

The biggest problems with “lifting devices” (ie cranes) is point loads. That’s how you break even the strongest ones. Always look for a way to distribute the load - even a small 6” or 12” dolly will improve your load lifting capability (or improve your safety factor X-fold, if you keep the max weight the same).

There are numerous catastrophic failures documented on the Internet...






Here is the full article:

https://mechanicalelements.com/gantry-crane-failure-modes/

If you are going to build one from wood, consider using GlueLam or multi ply dimensional lumber for both your columns and header. Perhaps use a Beam Calculator like this: http://beamcalc.cwc.ca. There are also Column Calculators available. The longer (taller) an unsupported column, the lower it’s bearing capability. So, if you need lots of headroom (as in off loading a vertical mill from a trailer/truck), a crane that was good for 4000 lbs at 8ft extension, may only be good for 2000 lbs at 12ft.

If you plan on lifting 3000 lbs, build one that will handle 6000 lbs safely.

As has been stated, prices for wood / steel have gone up a lot. It may actually be cheaper to have a rigging company come in and off load your purchase...


----------



## Chicken lights (Dec 5, 2020)

Canadium said:


> I was worrying about the very things you point out ie knots in wood Will have to take a close look at what you made. Was searching for it but couldn't find it before. I've been gradually collecting things to do such a job. Transport chain, load binders, 2 inch ratchet straps, 2 ton engine crane from PA (doesn't reach high enough). Was considering taking a rigging course but skeptical about how helpful it would be. A mentor nearby would sure be great but this forum perhaps is the next best thing. Very much appreciate the feedback.
> https://osg.ca/variants/hoist-and-rigging-safety-training-online/


Not sure if you meant transport chain as in that’s what you were planning to lift with or not. Usually transport chain is G70 whereas lifting chain is G100 

You CAN use transport chain to lift with, as long as you know it’s not designed for it


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 5, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> You CAN use transport chain to lift with, as long as you know it’s not designed for it



As well as other things...……  Eh David


----------



## Janger (Dec 6, 2020)

Canadium said:


> I have a very long bucket list of projects to do but currently at the top of the list I want to build a crane that can off load a 3000 lb vertical milling machine. I really want to get a milling machine and just passed up an outstanding deal because I didn't know how I could get it home. I already had one bad experience unloading something a lot lighter and don't want any more disasters. Was inspired by this one made of wood. Was wondering if using heavier 6X6 would make it strong enough?
> https://www.popularmechanics.com/ho...antry-crane-to-move-your-heaviest-shop-tools/



Best advice  suggestion ever - HIRE a picker crane truck with a flat bed. It's not very expensive. Couple hundred well spent dollars.  Pick it up at one end, strap down on the truck, and put it down in front of your garage. Safe. Easy. Roll it in to your garage roman roller style on pipes or solid bar.


----------



## Janger (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh yes here is the post on moving machines. Look at the pictures for inspiration.

https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...sportation-of-a-milling-machine.951/post-9256


https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.c...sportation-of-a-milling-machine.951/post-9262

This post shows the shimmed plywood to keep everything level and the round bar to move the machine. 3 bars. roll slow, take one out put it front etc.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm starting to document some machine rigging...  Here's where I've put them:

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/forums/dabbler.554/


----------



## Tom O (Dec 9, 2020)

I’m still waiting I just got out of the hospital after having my gallbladder removed before that it was stones cut out before that liver and kidneys shutting down which started the bladder removal then surgery canceled for covid now working on getting the breathing back not being able to lift over 10 lbs.
 As I stare into the night!
IS THAT ALL YOU GOT!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 9, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I’m still waiting I just got out of the hospital after having my gallbladder removed before that it was stones cut out before that liver and kidneys shutting down which started the bladder removal then surgery canceled for covid now working on getting the breathing back not being able to lift over 10 lbs.
> As I stare into the night!
> IS THAT ALL YOU GOT!


Wow Tom. Sure hope things improve for you. I just lost the right to complain after reading your post.

Best of luck...hope you are back in the shop soon enjoying the hobby.


----------



## Tom O (Dec 9, 2020)

Well they say I can lift 10 pounds so at least I can still pee!
Actually I’m doing good over here and no help from my son he broke both bones below the shin dislocating his foot in the process wait for it ............ Skateboarding!


----------



## YotaBota (Dec 9, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Well they say I can lift 10 pounds so at least I can still pee!


You are on GOOD drugs aren't you,,,. I'd have to be about 50 times worse than you to have a lift problem.
Wishing you and the kid all the best.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 9, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Well they say I can lift 10 pounds so at least I can still pee!
> Actually I’m doing good over here and no help from my son he broke both bones below the shin dislocating his foot in the process wait for it ............ Skateboarding!



Get well soon Bro, the kid as well!  Skateboarding.... ya I agree


----------



## Tom O (Dec 9, 2020)

Lol by the way the kid is 38. When I was about 38 I launched myself off a 6’ fence, well I guess you forget the tuck and roll timing as you get older giving me my first operation a anterior cruciate ligament reconstruction.


----------



## Canadium (Dec 10, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Well they say I can lift 10 pounds so at least I can still pee!


I can totally commiserate. I had surgery for cancer exactly a year ago. Was very lucky I got it done before the pandemic hit. I'm doing pretty well now but the first few months after were torture. I was helping my wife recently with some gardening where there was some heavy lifting involved. She's a good trooper but eventually she said "me Jane you Tarzan". I scoffed and asked her " you know what happens to Tarzan when he gets old?" ....  ... "he pees his pants every time he lifts something heavy!"

Hope the health picture gets better for you soon!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 10, 2020)

Janger said:


> Best advice  suggestion ever - HIRE a cherry picker crane truck with a flat bed. It's not very expensive. Couple hundred well spent dollars.  Pick it up at one end, strap down on the truck, and put it down in front of your garage. Safe. Easy. Roll it in to your garage roman roller style on pipes or solid bar.


I heartily support this. 
One of my biggest concerns about buying the surface grinder was moving the thing. I work alone 99.99% of the time and don't know anyone local who could help me move something that weighs nearly 2,000 lbs. 
Hiring a picker truck took almost all of the stress out of the move. We picked up the grinder in the warehouse and set it down on a rented pallet jack. My driveway is gravel so I had plywood laid down. We moved it into the garage with little fuss. 
The pallet jack was about 4 inches wider than the machine base so the most difficult part was blocking it up to remove the pallet jack.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 10, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> I heartily support this.
> One of my biggest concerns about buying the surface grinder was moving the thing. I work alone 99.99% of the time and don't know anyone local who could help me move something that weighs nearly 2,000 lbs.
> Hiring a picker truck took almost all of the stress out of the move. We picked up the grinder in the warehouse and set it down on a rented pallet jack. My driveway is gravel so I had plywood laid down. We moved it into the garage with little fuss.
> The pallet jack was about 4 inches wider than the machine base so the most difficult part was blocking it up to remove the pallet jack.


I'm with you David. I work alone 99.99% of the time as well. It's taught me a lot about patience, improvising, planning and knowing when to spend $$. I know there is free help available on this forum from many kind members, but that's not for everyone. I also remember having my 20" disk sander boomed in on a crane because it was too awkward for me to manage alone. As the guy drove away I remember thinking, "that's the best money I ever spent."


----------



## Bradells (Dec 19, 2020)

Now that I’ve just sold everything ... and I mean everything! Everything looks like fun project from small Wobbler engines, co2 cars, random things.....

Sigh, I guess that’s the way it goes... time to drift off to YouTube and sketch out on sketchup!


Time to make a new plan for larger equipment (on the large ‘bench’ size) and tooling for down the road.


Brad


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 22, 2020)

Looks like I need to make some HD Traction Plates next. The City Recycling Truck got stuck in today's EOD (End of Driveway) snow dump. I offered my traction plates to him. I've seen military trucks use them effectively. The key is the words I used: "Go slowly." 

How those two words got transposed into "Punch it" I don't know.

Anyways, here is the result...


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 22, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Looks like I need to make some HD Traction Plates next. The City Recycling Truck got stuck in today's EOD (End of Driveway) snow dump. I offered my traction plates to him. I've seen military trucks use them effectively. The key is the words I used: "Go slowly."
> 
> How those two words got transposed into "Punch it" I don't know.
> 
> Anyways, here is the result...



You finished digging every one out now.   That was quite the dump


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 22, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You finished digging every one out now.   That was quite the dump


Yup. Seven hours of snowblowing alternating between two machines, 1 broken shear pin on my tracked blower, helped 3 vehicles get unstuck.

Forget beer. It's Advil time right?


----------



## Bradells (Dec 22, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> Looks like I need to make some HD Traction Plates next. The City Recycling Truck got stuck in today's EOD (End of Driveway) snow dump. I offered my traction plates to him. I've seen military trucks use them effectively. The key is the words I used: "Go slowly."
> 
> How those two words got transposed into "Punch it" I don't know.
> 
> ...




Ughhh, those contractors that the city uses are quite the characters ..... I ended up with the number of the Enmax/City area manager around my old place .... the Drivers were great at dumping the bins halfway down the laneway, dumping half the contents, or just failing to pickup altogether .... Best response was .. "Your laneway is on a slope, so if you fix that, we won't have that issue" ..... Right, me fix a City road .... ahahhahaha!

New place is street pickup ... as long as I remember to put out the bin when I wake up, I'm good

Brad


----------



## Chris Cramer (Jan 6, 2021)

After cutting a few designs with my plasma table, my boss from the school I work at got me to cut a fire ring for him. We had it rolled, and I welded it to an old rim from a semi truck.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 7, 2021)

Chris Cramer said:


> After cutting a few designs with my plasma table, my boss from the school I work at got me to cut a fire ring for him. We had it rolled, and I welded it to an old rim from a semi truck.


Gonna drill some holes so it’s backlit somehow when the fire is lit?


----------



## Chris Cramer (Jan 7, 2021)

We were thinking of doing that, but the heat resistant paint that we used, doesn't resist direct contact with flames. It may still work if I drill smaller sized holes.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm running into some trouble with the milling machine I mentioned I was planning to build. Ive got the 3 axis gantry working fine, using grbl firmware with an arduino uno connected to 3 tb6600 stepper motor drivers; and I have a 500w spindle powered by a 27v power supply. The only thing is it cant seem to make easy clean cuts even through just wood or plastic, even at a feed rate of 10.


----------



## Janger (Jan 31, 2021)

New cutter? You need a new cutter.
What RPM? For wood set it as fast as it will turn.
What depth of cut?

A few rules of thumb which I learned from @Alexander and other readings.

Start with the right RPM for the cutter and material. Use the forumula: 4 * material speed / cutter diameter.
e.g. for 1/4" HSS cutter  4*100/0.25 = 1600 RPM
speed is 100 for steel with a HSS cutter.

Then calculate your feed rate. Assume you want the cutter to bite in 0.001" per tooth per rotation as a starting point.
Using 1/4" HSS cutter with 4 teeth.
0.001" * 4 teeth * 1600 RPM = 6.4" per minute for the feed rate.

Now what about depth of cut? I would start with 0.010" and start going up by 0.005 or 0.010". I was told 0.035" was the max probably for my 1500 pound mill. I pushed it more than that.

And finally the step over. Rule of thumb is don't try to cut more than 1/3 the cutter diameter. so 0.25 * 0.33 = 0.083"

There are various calculators which make this simpler to calculate. I use one on my phone from Walter. It's a good one for me. There are others Sandvik etc. Tom's techniques on you tube has a good video on this topic:he also has some downloadable charts on speeds and feeds already pre calculated for material and cutter diameter. I have them posted on the wall.

Post some pictures. Let us know how it's going. Love to see what you've built.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Nov 17, 2021)

After building my 2x72 belt grinder, and downdraft table I'm feeling more confident that I could build a Lathe, that would be the next tool on my list. I still have a 1HP motor that I could use for the spindle, and several mechanical components like some lead screws and bearings; but I'd have to buy the chuck and the cutting tools.
 Would 1 Hp be enough to cut metal? and if I made it CNC after It works as a manual machine, would it require high torque servo motors, or would a nema 23 stepper motor be accurate enough?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 18, 2021)

This winter I'm doubling the insulation in my garage, as it costs a tone to heat it.  While I'm up in the attic I'm adding the structure to make the first part of a traveling gantry crane that will lift around 200kg.

no pictures of fluffy fibreglass.  sorry.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 18, 2021)

Chris Cramer said:


> After building my 2x72 belt grinder, and downdraft table I'm feeling more confident that I could build a Lathe, that would be the next tool on my list. I still have a 1HP motor that I could use for the spindle, and several mechanical components like some lead screws and bearings; but I'd have to buy the chuck and the cutting tools.
> Would 1 Hp be enough to cut metal? and if I made it CNC after It works as a manual machine, would it require high torque servo motors, or would a nema 23 stepper motor be accurate enough?



This highly depends in the lathe size and how much you want to cut with one pass. Generally a 10" swing lathe should be fine with 1hp & if you want more I have plenty of motors to sell. I assume you will use a VFD at some point to change motor speed - this will necessitate larger motor.

Steppers are as accurate as servos especially when combined with feedback I would not worry about it for hobby equipment. Generally bigger means you can move faster.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 18, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> This winter I'm doubling the insulation in my garage, as it costs a tone to heat it.  While I'm up in the attic I'm adding the structure to make the first part of a traveling gantry crane that will lift around 200kg.
> 
> no pictures of fluffy fibreglass.  sorry.


There’s no insulation in my ceiling of the garage either so far.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Nov 18, 2021)

Tom O said:


> There’s no insulation in my ceiling of the garage either so far.



I have on average like R35 or so but there are areas with less and more & some voids. Should get more insulation to remove any bridges. For me most heat escapes through garage door gaps.


----------



## Tom O (Nov 18, 2021)

Yeah I hate that whistle while you work that most garage doors have.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Nov 18, 2021)

Looking back at last years post:


(done) Overhaul ‘54 Ford naa tractor
(sold it) Rebuild hydraulics on JD430
(didn't start) Compound/cross slide rebuild on VonWyck lathe
(in progress) Shaper vise fix
(complete) Cnc mill x axis pulley replacement
(in progress)  Improve my TIG welding skills
(going very well) Hoard metal!

This years winter projects:

1.  Shaper reincarnate (shaper #3) (running state, not showroom)
2.  Shaper tune up (shaper #1) (running state, not showroom)
3.  CNC mill upgrades (VFD+3ph motor, tool setter/probe)
4.  CNC Practice


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 18, 2021)

Chicken lights said:


> You know, that’s one thing I keep meaning to read more about
> I get the general gist of the importance of the event, but I would’ve been about 17 years old at the time it happened.
> But, if you have any suggested reading or care to elaborate I’m all ears on why you feel it was important enough to you to make the trellis
> Seriously, please elaborate, sir



I cannot believe how much there all is here that I have missed. Sorry to be so late chiming in. 

I know exactly where I was that day. I was in the air flying from Windsor and Toronto. I used to travel a lot. That day I was travelling with a colleague. I remember saying to him that something was wrong. The plane was not following conventional routes at all. In fact, it made a direct line landing on a runway that flight had never used before. Straight in, taxied across the grass and stopped out in the open at Pearson where we were all told to disembark quickly and head to the terminal on foot. It was crazy. No one knew why but our imaginations were running wild. We could never have guessed how much worse things might be. 

Nobody told us anything. We left the terminal and grabbed a taxi. The taxi trip started normally, but then the driver - who didn't speak English - got all excited and started pointing at the radio. Of course, it wasn't speaking English either. 

We got to our destination and entered the building to see over a thousand people all gathered in a small atrium watching a single TV. There we learned what had happened. We decided to split up right away. He had family in Toronto so he was going to see if he could get to them. By then the taxis and buses had all shut down. Cell phones stopped working - the circuits were overloaded. I hitch hiked - in a suit - to the train station. I figured it was the only way out of the city. It wasn't. The trains were stopped too. However, one did come in and a bunch of military people got on. I didnt have a ticket, but I got on anyway. I figured that they wouldn't check me until I was outside the core city area and by then I'd be ok to find another way home. At one point, an officer approached me and asked me what I was doing on the train. I told him. He then told me that the train was going to Windsor enroute to getting the military folks to New York to assist with the situation there. He also said I could stay as long as I didn't leave my seat. Thank God. 

Around Brantford, my phone started to work and I was able to call home. They were all terrified and were fearing the worst. It was a good call. 

As the news started to roll in and the truth settled in with it, I began to appreciate the severity, and the implications. 

I dont know if any of the men and women on that train were killed or injured, but I was sure impressed by their sense of duty and willingness to go. 

Others have said it wasn't war. I think it was. Anytime that many people are killed by an act of hatred - it is war. Anytime that many people give their own lives in order to save others, it is war. 

I had a sense that day as to how my ancestors felt during the first and second wars. I was filled with emotions that raged from pride to fear to anger to gratitude to hope. 

We are not safe. We will never be safe. Peace is a gift.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 18, 2021)

kevin.decelles said:


> Looking back at last years post:
> 
> 
> (done) Overhaul ‘54 Ford naa tractor
> ...


Looks like you've been productive and have great plans for the next year also.  
How did the overhaul of the NBA tractor go? Was it a full restore? Any pictures to show?


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 18, 2021)

Harkening back to my list here's half of the trellis I built. There's a matching one on the other side.
Still need to build the bit over the door.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 19, 2021)

My winter (shop related) to-do list:

1. Repair neighbours Ripper. (This is a BIG job by my standards but maybe not for @Brent H.) The broken tooth is 2" plate and probably weighs 300 pounds. The old shear bolt mount is badly damaged because somebody replaced the grade 5 bolt that should have been there with a standard one. I see this all the time. 

2. Clean, Derust, and Paint Bridgeport VariDrive Mill

3. Make a Control Box for my Hartford Mill & wire it all up properly. 

4. Fabricate a rolling cart for my own single tooth Ripper so I can move the darn thing. It's always in my way. 

5. Acquire and install a DRO on my Hartford mill and perhaps on my lathe too. 

6. Clean and tidy the barn so I can find the mill. 

7. Sell the Bridgeport & probably my mill/drill too. 

When I am done all that this coming winter, it will probably be spring of 2032........ LOL!


----------



## Brent H (Nov 19, 2021)

Well.........

1. Pick up project car in Calgary and meet up with the Forum lads !!! Woo Hoo!
2. Rebuild the project lathe - Miss Metric
3. Get the VFD installed on the Project lathe and the Cincinnati tool sharpener
4. Finish walk in closet for the boss
5. Machine bracket for the vertical shaper and install on Bridget (Le Tete a Sloter)
6. Machine threading dial for Miss Metric
7. Finish welding up a pile of squares for .....welding frames etc LOL
8. Several cabinet jobs on the side
9. Start on the basement bar install
10.  Hope to see Ontario Forum guys in February or......
11.  Get @architect up to pick up his box of tools and do some welding and lathe work
12. Weld up a rotisserie, strip and mount the project car for body work

That should take me to spring and then it will be busy....


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 19, 2021)

My main project this winter is a woodwork one. I'm building an entertainment cabinet to hold our TV and equipment. I'm not making it an easy build though as I have done my own design and am doing it in Greene and Greene arts and crafts style in cherry wood with ebony accents and leaded glass door panels. 

Other project that is ongoing is prepping my motorcycle for some southern adventures. I'm going to Copper Canyon in Mexico in February and plan to store the bike somewhere in southern US for a return trip home in early spring. I'm working on a few routine service items as well as a front suspension upgrade and fitting new soft luggage. Not much that involves machining work at this point, but things always seem to pop up.


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 19, 2021)

BMW Rider said:


> Other project that is ongoing is prepping my motorcycle for some southern adventures. I'm going to Copper Canyon in Mexico in February and plan to store the bike somewhere in southern US for a return trip home in early spring.



How are you going to get the bike down there in February?


----------



## architect (Nov 19, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Well.........
> 
> 1. Pick up project car in Calgary and meet up with the Forum lads !!! Woo Hoo!
> 2. Rebuild the project lathe - Miss Metric
> ...


That's a proper list and you are right about #11 .

Is there typically an Ontario meetup in Feb? If so I'm totally down.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 19, 2021)

Brent H said:


> Well.........
> 
> 1. Pick up project car in Calgary and meet up with the Forum lads !!! Woo Hoo!
> 2. Rebuild the project lathe - Miss Metric
> ...


I’ve got a rotisserie I could loan you. But no painting in case overspray gets on it.


----------



## BMW Rider (Nov 19, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> How are you going to get the bike down there in February?


I looked at options and decided I'll just haul it down myself. Should be an easy three days each way driving and will be cheaper than commercial transport plus airfare for to get me down there.


----------



## 140mower (Nov 19, 2021)

Hmmmm. If I write it down, maybe you guys can guilt me into actually doing it. 
 1.) I'd like to sell the 10k I am currently using and start cleaning up the next one. 
 2.) I want this to be the winter that I get the old (1913 ish) K&T 1a horizontal mill powered up and see what it needs.


----------



## Brent H (Nov 19, 2021)

Hey @Chicken lights , would your rotisserie do that.


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 19, 2021)

Brent H said:


> View attachment 18393Hey @Chicken lights , would your rotisserie do that.


Yes

For an Opel you may need other jigs for the actual body that’s beyond my knowledge but it’s held a ‘69 Chevelle and a ‘70 GT0 so far, plus a 1985 Chevy pickup truck box


----------



## Canadium (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm fond of telling friends that my to do list is so long it disappears over the horizon. What I don't tell them is that its largely because in my older years I rarely get any of them done! This winter I'll be happy if I can simply complete a rewiring home renovation project for the boss. Other things on my to do list that would be a bonus( not necessarily to be done by this winter, I never make myself deadlines any more);

get a milling machine
finish a vfd conversion on my bigger lathe
finish my tool post grinder restoration project
finish QCTP installations on both lathes
finish milling attachment installation for lathe
finish my Mitutoyo dial caliper restoration project
finish my Federal dial indicator restoration project
Finish my compressed air condenser project
finish my table saw fence project
build a cabinet for my metalworking tools
build another workshop work table
start my foundry furnace project
finish my recycled plastics extruder project
build a recycled plastics shredder
finish my old mill vise restoration project
restore a crashed computer
fix weather stripping and thresholds in the house
organize my paints and chemicals storage
build a fire proof outdoor box for holding hazardous chemicals
restore an old desk
cleanup my workshops: both garage and basement
build a weather station
reorganize my poly house storage area

etc.....


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 20, 2021)

Canadium said:


> build a weather station



Ive had an interest in one of these for a long time. But it has slipped off my priority list. In fact that project didn't even make my winter list. What is your rough plan for this one?


----------



## Canadium (Nov 20, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Ive had an interest in one of these for a long time. But it has slipped off my priority list. In fact that project didn't even make my winter list. What is your rough plan for this one?


The idea originally was to buy something like the one in the link and mount it on top of an old TV tower.


			Amazon.ca
		


Right now I don't even have the TV tower.


----------



## Hacker (Nov 20, 2021)

Here is my wish list for me:

1. Get my friend's Studer FS71 running












2. Finish the infloor heating in the shop
3. Install 4 axis DRO on the mill.
4. Finish the Cincinnati Tool and Die grinder


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 20, 2021)

@Brent H
There’s a couple boxes that go with it of parts. But the main uprights are easily 6’, then those are the two main arms


----------



## Brent H (Nov 20, 2021)

@Chicken lights : it would be great to use it, but I would have problems not damaging the finish as my need will be for cutting out bad steel and welding (quite a bit) in new and then ....painting - probably a lot and possibly undercoating as well.  Not sure I could avoid some form of abuse (the youngest lad will be also involved ).  Also it might be on the stand for several months......

You offer is fantastic though


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 20, 2021)

Brent H said:


> @Chicken lights : it would be great to use it, but I would have problems not damaging the finish as my need will be for cutting out bad steel and welding (quite a bit) in new and then ....painting - probably a lot and possibly undercoating as well.  Not sure I could avoid some form of abuse (the youngest lad will be also involved ).  Also it might be on the stand for several months......
> 
> You offer is fantastic though


But it gets it out of my shop for a few months....
You’d be doing ME the favour. 

Cutting and welding is fine, just cover it with paper if you’re gonna paint. It’s powder coated so it’s hard to ruin the finish


----------



## Brent H (Nov 20, 2021)

OK - well @Chicken lights we can make a date for the spring or a bit earlier when you have a few brief moments at home.  I can wrap it no problem and will put down the fire blankets.  Not much is needed for the Opel to mount.  Just a few forks I would make up and then fit to your stand - not modifying anything.  The height is perfect as the Opel needs only about 3 feet to swing (5 foot 3 wide)


----------



## Janger (Nov 21, 2021)

Canadium said:


> The idea originally was to buy something like the one in the link and mount it on top of an old TV tower.
> 
> 
> Amazon.ca
> ...


I have one from these guys:




__





						Best-Selling Personal Weather Stations | AcuRite Weather Monitoring
					

Build a custom weather station with the sensors that fit your needs. Our best-selling weather stations track temperature, humidity, rainfall, lightning and more. WiFi weather stations and Weather Underground connections make weather monitoring easy.




					www.acurite.com


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 21, 2021)

Janger said:


> I have one from these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it! Might be one of this in my future!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 21, 2021)

Janger said:


> I have one from these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model do you have and are you happy with it?


----------



## Janger (Nov 21, 2021)

They seem to have updated their product line. Mine is similar to this









						AcuRite Iris® (5-in-1) Weather Station with Direct-to-Wi-Fi Display
					

Direct to My AcuRite® – Enable custom alerts to stay on top of changing conditions around your home. Free on iPhone and Android Google & Alexa Compatible – Ask Alexa and Google for your latest weather conditions Indoor and Outdoor Weather – Temperature, humidity, wind speed, direction...




					www.acurite.com
				




I like the phone app so I can see the weather at home from anywhere. It’s been a great toy I like it.


----------



## Chris Cramer (Nov 23, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> This highly depends in the lathe size and how much you want to cut with one pass. Generally a 10" swing lathe should be fine with 1hp & if you want more I have plenty of motors to sell. I assume you will use a VFD at some point to change motor speed - this will necessitate larger motor.
> 
> Steppers are as accurate as servos especially when combined with feedback I would not worry about it for hobby equipment. Generally bigger means you can move faster.


Would you happen to have any 3 phase motors? All of my motors are single phase, is it possible to use a vfd with a single phase motor?


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 23, 2021)

VFDs power 3 phase motors only.  they used to be readily available on kijiji...


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 24, 2021)

Janger said:


> They seem to have updated their product line. Mine is similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a farmer, I live by the weather. 

The price is very attractive for what you get. I'm very tempted. 

So how does this thing handle snow and freezing rain? Not looking for an excuse not to buy. No farming below zero. Just curious as hell.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 24, 2021)

Chris Cramer said:


> is it possible to use a vfd with a single phase motor?





Dabbler said:


> VFDs power 3 phase motors only. they used to be readily available on kijiji...



In general, I agree with @Dabbler, and my recommendation is also to find a 3phase motor for your application. 

Nonetheless, technology marches ever forward. I was very surprised to see that ATO & Leeson have both introduced new VFD's that can drive single phase motors. The capabilities are very limited compared to 3ph VFD's, and the sticker shock is major. 

However, a 3ph VFD rated motor and VFD will still outrun the single phase systems by a *very wide margin* so I'd be looking for a 3ph motor and a regular VFD if I were you. You will be much happier with the end result. @Dabbler is the guy who talked me into trying that. I am sure glad he did. Words cannot describe the experience of running a VFD rated motor at 2Hz through to 120Hz - all as smooth as silk. I recently side cut 30 thou off of a full 2-1/2 inch block of steel at 5Hz. It's not necessarily what anyone would normally want to do, but the mere fact that I could do it had this old man smiling from ear to ear for days! 

If you do decide to try a single phase system, *please let us know how it goes*. Even old dogs like us can enjoy learning new tricks! I have a single phase 220V lathe just waiting for the day that I feel comfy enough to try a single phase output VFD on it.


----------



## Dabbler (Nov 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> the sticker shock is major


you have that right.  



Susquatch said:


> ATO & Leeson have both introduced new VFD's that can drive single phase motors



I only wish is that they would call them something different like the old and deprecated EMC instead.  There Shall Be Market Confusion!


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 24, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> you have that right.
> 
> 
> 
> I only wish is that they would call them something different like the old and deprecated EMC instead.  There Shall Be Market Confusion!



You got that right!


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> I am sure glad he did. Words cannot describe the experience of running a VFD rated motor at 2Hz through to 120Hz - all as smooth as silk. I recently side cut 30 thou off of a full 2-1/2 inch block of steel at 5Hz.


So I think I tried to figure this out when I went vfd but I don't remember what my results were....Are there and dangers (equipment wise) to running too low of Hz?


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 24, 2021)

DPittman said:


> So I think I tried to figure this out when I went vfd but I don't remember what my results were....Are there and dangers (equipment wise) to running too low of Hz?



I believe running the motor at too low or too high Hz for an extended period of time can cause the motor to over heat.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 24, 2021)

I dunno for sure. My motor is outright certified to operate at 0.  Obviously, cooling is imperative for high duty cycle. But I would think tearing with too big a cut and breaking a mill bit is also a potential risk.


----------



## DPittman (Nov 24, 2021)

YYCHM said:


> I believe running the motor at too low or too high Hz for an extended period of time can cause the motor to over heat.


Ah that's ringing a bell.  I remember that going too high certainly could be a problem but that running at 120hz was for sure safe as the motor construction between the 1700 and 3400 rpm motors was the same.  And I guess it makes sense that if the motor isn't turning fast enough the fan may not be effective.  However if you are running really slow maybe the load isn't that high anyhow.


----------



## Susquatch (Nov 24, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Ah that's ringing a bell.  I remember that going too high certainly could be a problem but that running at 120hz was for sure safe as the motor construction between the 1700 and 3400 rpm motors was the same.  And I guess it makes sense that if the motor isn't turning fast enough the fan may not be effective.  However if you are running really slow maybe the load isn't that high anyhow.



That business of 3400 rpm Motors being the same as 1750 Motors is motor specific not generic. You shouldn't assume that is the case at all. 

I also don't think it's safe to assume that the load isn't that high at low rpms. It may in fact be much higher because the end mill teeth can grab if they are not going fast enough. 

The rule of thumb that I have seen suggest that the minimum speed and maximum speeds are more like 40hz and 75 hz for non vfd rated Motors. VFD rated Motors will specify these speeds right on the motor plate. Mine is 0 to 120.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Like most of you , I have a list of things to do and stuff to build , the list never really gets smaller .  This list has enough on it to keep me busy , when I get spare time.

I just started another engine rebuild on a 44 year old Shovelhead 1200 , that's going well , I did a couple of re-bores on the Van Norman , they were already + .010" oversize , it is going to +.020" over bore and finished on the Sunnen hone.






Lot's of wear on several items , the rods were not straight and were out of round , The beauty of old Harley engines is , if you have  Sunnen hone you can hone the rods to make them straight again and use oversize rollers to hand "fit" the big end , this set straightened out nice at .0005" over the size they were. You can get several sizes of oversize rollers starting at +.0002" ,  in .0002" increments  all the way up to +.001" and then the sizes go to steps of  +.002" & +.003" . The crank pins come in a few sizes too if you need to hone the rod races out larger to straighten them or make them round again . You can also press in new races and go back to standard if that's what you want to do , the possibilities are huge ! . The small end bushings were bad too , rebuilding rods involves pressing in new bushings and honing them to fit the wrist pins . Back in the past this used to be common , guys having engines rebuilt like this , labour was not super expensive like it is now , parts were reasonable too , then labour rates climbed up & up . People then turned to crate engines and rebuilds became not so much an every day thing. Now parts are very expensive , lots of stuff is double what it was 5 - 10 years ago. The skills to do this kind of work are not easily found today , think about it , who even does a valve job anymore ?






The crank is supported on the left side in two Timken bearings which also control end play . The rh main bearing is a caged double roller arrangement .
The outer race , if it gets out of round or develops a taper can be lapped back into a serviceable dimension and oversize rollers fit . You can also change that shaft or bearing race .
This is the lapping tool , it pilots off the left main , it's cranked by hand and is adjusted to size by two nuts that draw the lap head on to a taper and expand it.








One item on the list is to restore this valve spring tester , I may reach out to Rimac to get a new lens and bezel .

I need to take it completely apart and de-rust a few things , paint it and get a calibration spring .


----------



## YotaBota (Jan 16, 2022)

You say "44 year old" like that's actually old, it was only 1978


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Here's the thing with Harley engines , you never know what kind of ham fisted BS has occurred in it's life , what level of care and servicing it had or what kind of meat heads have worked on it , this can have a huge impact on aging .


----------



## Brent H (Jan 16, 2022)

@Gearhead88 : I am in the process of rebuilding a 1970 Opel GT.  Engine parts all came in and now it will be all up to some good old fashion work of cutting valve seats, porting the head, all new bearings and seals and fitting new pistons etc etc

I will be testing my springs on the mill using a calibrated refrigerant scale and the mill's DRO for compression distance - should be fun !!


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Jan 16, 2022)

Good thread.  The big project on my list is getting my shop organized and funcitonal.  Almost there.  Then I have a long list of things I want to build.  Right now I'm working on a ribbon burner forge, and some other blacksmithing stuff.  I'm also building a bandsaw mill, and need to get started on carriage at some point before the spring.  I have a list a mile long.....Projects get added at about a 4:1 ratio to completion.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 16, 2022)

YotaBota said:


> You say "44 year old" like that's actually old, it was only 1978


Way too close to home.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Gearhead88 : I am in the process of rebuilding a 1970 Opel GT.  Engine parts all came in and now it will be all up to some good old fashion work of cutting valve seats, porting the head, all new bearings and seals and fitting new pistons etc etc
> 
> I will be testing my springs on the mill using a calibrated refrigerant scale and the mill's DRO for compression distance - should be fun !!


You need a valve grinder, too? I have one if you need one, there’s a bunch of stones with it


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

@Chicken lights : do you have a valve seat cutter for doing the head?  The manufacturer does not recommend lapping in the seats as the head is Alumetized.  I am in the debate about cutting in hardened exhaust seats or just cleaning things up........


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Chicken lights : do you have a valve seat cutter for doing the head?  The manufacturer does not recommend lapping in the seats as the head is Alumetized.  I am in the debate about cutting in hardened exhaust seats or just cleaning things up........


It’s not mine, but yes I have a real valve grinding machine, for doing heads


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

CalgaryPT said:


> Way to close to home.



Me too. I was already married with kids in 1978. Celebrated my 50th this past year.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 17, 2022)

Chicken lights said:


> It’s not mine, but yes I have a real valve grinding machine, for doing heads



Hey @Brent H , have you considered putting in new Stellite valve seats? It's a permanent fix.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Gearhead88 : I am in the process of rebuilding a 1970 Opel GT.  Engine parts all came in and now it will be all up to some good old fashion work of cutting valve seats, porting the head, all new bearings and seals and fitting new pistons etc etc
> 
> I will be testing my springs on the mill using a calibrated refrigerant scale and the mill's DRO for compression distance - should be fun !!


This spring tester is an inexpensive alternative to a Rimac , it's been my go to tool for a long time


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 17, 2022)

In case anyone was wondering , this is the rod  bearing arrangement in a Harley  crank . The crankshaft is called a flywheel or set of flywheels . Older versions , prior to 1985 had several pieces that made up the assembly , two flywheels , a sprocket shaft which is the drive side , a pinion shaft which drives the camshaft , oil pump and timed breather gear and the crank pin which supports the connecting rods . These can be disassembled for service and are totally rebuildable , shafts can be replaced with standard or oversized parts , roller bearings are available in several over sizes  , .0002" , .0004" , .0006", .0008" , .001" ,.002" . There is huge support in the aftermarket for these parts , you can buy economy budget priced parts , regular duty stock equivilant or supreme heavy duty . 1985 & up have the shafts forged to the flywheels but the crank pin and rods could still be serviced and rebuilt , they were still assembled on tapers . From 1999 onward the manufacturer went to a pressed together flywheel that is pretty much a throwaway , very few shops rebuild them , you just buy a new one . Sadly , the quality of the newer cranks is not all that great , they can easily go out of true , the shafts , bearings and rods are a bit larger but the heat treat and materials used are not on the same level as older parts . Our Society has accepted a throw it  away and get a new one mentality.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

@Susquatch - that is the debate right now - can machine out for new seats - they are sitting at home.   Or see what the original seats need cutting to.  The original head is a Chromium grey cast iron and the exhaust seat area was hardened by the factory.  The head is also alumetized.  

I don't know if the seats are satellite - that would mean they are already cut to the proper angle.  These are basic rings of hardened steel and need finishing.  I am in the process to find out the materials.  May need to see @Chicken lights to gett'er done

@Gearhead88 : that was an alternative plan for the springs.  I may build one.  I am also in the middle of building a bead roller and some other things.  Just completed my cam bearing remover....so many neato projects


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jan 17, 2022)

I purchased a Neway valve seat cutter for the Ford NAA tractor rebuild.  Very well made, great people to deal with (dealt directly through Neway, no ebay/knockoffs etc.).


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch - that is the debate right now - can machine out for new seats - they are sitting at home.   Or see what the original seats need cutting to.  The original head is a Chromium grey cast iron and the exhaust seat area was hardened by the factory.  The head is also alumetized.
> 
> I don't know if the seats are satellite - that would mean they are already cut to the proper angle.  These are basic rings of hardened steel and need finishing.  I am in the process to find out the materials.  May need to see @Chicken lights to gett'er done
> 
> @Gearhead88 : that was an alternative plan for the springs.  I may build one.  I am also in the middle of building a bead roller and some other things.  Just completed my cam bearing remover....so many neato projects


You’re more than welcome to use it, I should be able to have someone meet you to let you in the shop. If I can’t be there


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

@kevin.decelles : I looked at those - the individual cutters are a decent price - CU128 -  30/45 Degree = $125.25 USD  then I would need the guide etc.  They actually look like a reasonable build project.  Just have to get my arse in gear with the Cincinnati tool sharpener/cutter/grinder.

Right now I think I will be getting the bead roller together - I will post about that as I need to make more gears, some dies, bearing fitment etc etc and I have a gear motor so it may get some power - have to see what Hp is required to drive it.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 17, 2022)

kevin.decelles said:


> I purchased a Neway valve seat cutter for the Ford NAA tractor rebuild.  Very well made, great people to deal with (dealt directly through Neway, no ebay/knockoffs etc.).


I've used those at a couple of the places I worked , best used with the  spring loaded handle that cranks , leaves a far nicer finish that way. The "T" handle to drive the cutters , I'm not a fan of that one , they have a tendancy to chatter a bit and it's difficult to get a good finish like the finish that is easily achieved with the crank style driver.

I used to not like the Neway stuff much until I used the crank handle driver (ebay) . There are knock offs now on ebay , some from Australia and some from India , the latest up n' coming industrialized nation that doesn't care about patents , copyrights or reverse engineering then building their version  of anything they think they can make money on .


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Susquatch - that is the debate right now - can machine out for new seats - they are sitting at home.   Or see what the original seats need cutting to.  The original head is a Chromium grey cast iron and the exhaust seat area was hardened by the factory.  The head is also alumetized.
> 
> I don't know if the seats are satellite - that would mean they are already cut to the proper angle.  These are basic rings of hardened steel and need finishing.  I am in the process to find out the materials.  May need to see @Chicken lights to gett'er done
> 
> @Gearhead88 : that was an alternative plan for the springs.  I may build one.  I am also in the middle of building a bead roller and some other things.  Just completed my cam bearing remover....so many neato projects


If it comes to installing hard valve seats , it could be a delicate operation , it's kind of intrusive , meaning , if the machinist that is making the cuts for the counterbore breaks through into a water jacket the head is potentially junk. Do some research to see if you can find a shop with a seat & guide machine that has done this before on that brand of cylinder head , you have to trust the guy who is doing the work , especially if the casting is some rare piece that is super tough to find. 

I use Sioux equipment at home to grind valves and seats , I was lucky , years ago , to find the equipment i have , unmolested by meatheads.  I've added a bunch of tooling as required to outfit my shop as needed .

I wish I could find an affordable seat & guide machine , it would be a miracle to stumble into a deal , normally they are very expensive and waaaay out of my limited budget.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

Well, @Gearhead88 : that machine shop will be me if I am going to cut the seats.  I will make a custom guided cutter as required.  Depth of cut is 7/32" ( 0.21875" ) max to avoid issues with the water passages.  The Opel is not something too common a local shop would have seen many, if any of where I am.  @JohnW has one in Calgary and he is doing some wicked cool stuff to his - fuel injection, larger bore etc etc  I brough my project back from Calgary in November 

I "theoretically" have 2 heads to fart around with and the plan is to clean up the current valve seats and get back to OEM recommendations.  As the original seats were a hardened part of the head it will be a check to see how much material comes off to clean up the seat.  Just a couple thou and we are golden.  That head would be put back into service to get the car operational and fun.

After that - plan 2.  The 1.9 litre engine is able to get pumped up a bit to a 2.0 or 2.2 + with some modifications.  Those would include bigger valves and larger bore pistons etc etc.  The wallet would need some cash for that.  I am y also be on the hunt for Opel #2


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 17, 2022)

Hey @Brent H do you know about car-part dot com? No affiliation but it’s handy to know about


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2022)

@Chicken lights - that is a cool link!  did not know about it - sadly my searches came up with nothing though ...alas...I did just search Canada

I am heading to Brantford on Sunday to pull a beat up one apart - if we can find it under the snow


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 17, 2022)

Brent H said:


> Well, @Gearhead88 : that machine shop will be me if I am going to cut the seats.  I will make a custom guided cutter as required.  Depth of cut is 7/32" ( 0.21875" ) max to avoid issues with the water passages.  The Opel is not something too common a local shop would have seen many, if any of where I am.  @JohnW has one in Calgary and he is doing some wicked cool stuff to his - fuel injection, larger bore etc etc  I brough my project back from Calgary in November
> 
> I "theoretically" have 2 heads to fart around with and the plan is to clean up the current valve seats and get back to OEM recommendations.  As the original seats were a hardened part of the head it will be a check to see how much material comes off to clean up the seat.  Just a couple thou and we are golden.  That head would be put back into service to get the car operational and fun.
> 
> After that - plan 2.  The 1.9 litre engine is able to get pumped up a bit to a 2.0 or 2.2 + with some modifications.  Those would include bigger valves and larger bore pistons etc etc.  The wallet would need some cash for that.  I am y also be on the hunt for Opel #2


I have a valve seat cutting machine. I don't know much about it as it came with a bunch of stuff. I'll do some research and post some pics, if you or anyone else is interested I can let it go cheap.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 17, 2022)

Definitely not a machining project, just hauled home 305 sq ft of vinyl plank flooring. My knees hurt already and i won't start laying it for a couple o f days.   I hate renovations but have no choice, old flooring is coming apart.


----------



## Chip Maker (Jan 19, 2022)

I have posted the valve seat tool in the classifieds.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 23, 2022)

Brent H said:


> @Chicken lights - that is a cool link!  did not know about it - sadly my searches came up with nothing though ...alas...I did just search Canada
> 
> I am heading to Brantford on Sunday to pull a beat up one apart - if we can find it under the snow



How did the Opel mining expedition go?  Score any good parts?


----------



## Brent H (Jan 23, 2022)

@YYCHM - had to delay.  The gentleman caught COViD.  Will be a next week end go.


----------

